# Goose Hunter Dies in Goose Hunting Accident



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Guys and Gals,

This is a plea from me aka PorkChop to take the time to go over safety before each hunt especially when you may have a new person that is not familiar with your group. It is so easy to get focused on the birds, Limits, Bands and whatever. Any accident is needless but the one below definitely did not need to happen. I know we all have our differences but we need to get on the same page when it comes to safety. Please take a moment and think about safety before each hunt.

PA goose hunter killed in hunting accident 
Man killed in goose hunting accident

By JENNIFER NEJMAN
For the Evening Sun

A Seven Valleys man died Saturday morning after another hunter accidentally shot him in the head while goose hunting in Springfield Township, the Pennsylvania Game Commission said.

Troy Alan Goodling, 38, was pronounced dead at the scene, according to the York County Coroner's Office. His death is listed as accidental.

Goodling was an experienced hunter and was out with family hunting off White Church Road at 8 a.m., Deputy Coroner Mary Breighner said.

The game commission is investigating and no charges have been filed at this time, said Cheryl Trewella, commission spokeswoman for the southeast region, which includes York County.

The name of the person who shot Goodling was not released Saturday.

When hunting geese, people typically wear camouflage and lie in a field. They call the birds and then either stand or sit up to shoot them, Trewella said.

Goodling and his hunting partners were lying in a field, she said. He stood up into the line of a shot coming from one of the hunters behind him, she said.

No autopsy is scheduled and routine toxicology tests will be performed, Breighner said.

This year there have been no other goose hunting accidents in the county, Trewella said.

In 2004, four people were shot to death in hunting-related events, according to statistics on the game commission's Web site. One was self-inflicted. None involved waterfowl hunters. Four waterfowl hunters were injured by gunshots in 2004, according to the statistics


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

Good post. thoughts and prayers go out to his family. be safe this weekend and whole hunting season.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

agreed, safety can often be forgoten. guys will get out there and be trigger happy for a pile of birds and forget some simple things. always make sure blinds are set up so that no one will have to shoot over anyone else. we often forget how powerful the gun we hold is.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

You cannot be too careful... what a shame.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Good Post PC...

ME and some of the boys were just going over that same discussion the other night while sittin in the garage. Safety, Safety, Safety.. Think before you act.. Have a tailgate discussion in the field before the hunt, talk to the guy laying next to you and let him know if he is positioned to far forward of you, etc. etc. communication is key.

I know alot of us who hunt alot during the season have seen some "close call" situations...(i.e. gettin out of your blind to shoot birds that are setting behind you) this always a scary situatuation and I personally wont do it anymore. Its just to dangerous to have 5 guys all standing up at once, and doing a 360 with a gun in hand not knowing where the barrel is at all times...

stay safe out there fellas.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

PC, great reminder. We filmed a hunt the other day and made sure the camera guy who was behind us about 20 yards didn't have a gun. No sense taking any chances!


----------



## nutmeg honkers (Dec 21, 2003)

A good post and something we should all start each hunt thinking about. 
For us safety starts at setup. We always do a little dry run once we're in our blinds, shoulder and swing an empty gun. It helps you lock in the boundries of your "no shoot" zone and checks to make sure we have them arranged so that no one is out of alignment. This is especially important if you invite non-regulars. 
Another big safety factor is "no egos allowed". Everyone has to be comfortable in speaking up immediately if someone's attention is drifting and you don't take it personal.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Sad news, nobody should die doing something fun with family members.

Prayers to family.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I had a close call on saturday.A couple of guys showed up at the field we were in so we decided to invite them to hunt with us.Every thing went well and after a while the two guys mentioned that they had to go.We were standing around talking when a duck flew in,off to my side,and one of those guys popped a shot off at it.I felt the concussion from the muzzle blast.I looked at djleye and his eyes were the size of saucers.The guy never did understand that he could have killed someone.Dj,Chris P,field hunter,or any one else looking at this thread that I hunt with:maybe we should not invite strangers to hunt with us anymore.Sure,most people are safe hunters,but it only takes one mistake for a tragedy to happen.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I have no problem with that Dean. I saw the guy pull up and I said, "Dean, Look out"!! I couldn't believe that he pulled up on that bird, Let alone shoot it. I thought you were way to easy on that guy. I would have been chewing some serious *** if I were you!!!


----------



## fishoutloud (Feb 28, 2005)

I have a great place to hunt geese just behind my house and when I get to shooting them I think it would be great to have some company to enjoy it with but to be totally honest I hunt by myself because I know what I'm gonna do and you only get one time around!! I've had 4 others hunt with me at diffrent times and it's just outside of city limits. The neariest house is about 300 yds away and there are shots I have to pass up. I have 2 cotton wood trees that I use as safety markers of where to shoot and I exsplained this all very clear when I took each of them. Needless to say there is only one guy that comes out occasionaly to hunt anymore and the other 3 don't know why I quit hunting!! SAFETY FIRST !!!! GREAT & SAFE HUNTING!!!!!


----------

